# ενοχικός



## nickel (Feb 13, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Πολύ εύστοχα επισημαίνει ο Γιάννης Χάρης σ’ αυτό το σημείωμά του ότι τα λεξικά δεν περιέχουν τη διαδεδομένη σημασία του επιθέτου *ενοχικός* στην καθομιλουμένη, δηλαδή εκείνου που έχει την τάση να νιώθει ενοχές για ψύλλου πήδημα. 

[...] η εκφραστικότατη λ. ενοχικός («ενοχικό άτομο»), που δεν έχει την παραμικρή σχέση με τον όρο της νομικής («ενοχικό δίκαιο»), τον μόνο που δέχονται τα λεξικά και οι φύλακές τους.

Το *ενοχικό δίκαιο* (*law of obligations*) είναι το σύνολο των κανόνων που ρυθμίζουν την ενοχή, δηλαδή, εδώ, τους δεσμούς μεταξύ δανειστή και οφειλέτη. (Σύνδεσμος εδώ)

Πώς θα πούμε όμως στα αγγλικά ότι κάποιος είναι *ενοχικό άτομο*;

Προτάσεις (και περιμένω κι άλλες):

He feels guilty about everything
He has a guilt complex
He’s always beating himself up about one thing or another.

Δεν είναι _guilt-ridden_ ή άλλα που περιγράφουν άτομο το οποίο δικαιολογημένα κουβαλάει ενοχές.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2013)

Από τη σχετική σειρά τού Stickers for the Masses:


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2013)

...
If you'll excuse my intrusion, I've just had an idea... No, it's silly, really... Nevertheless, if you don't mind me saying so, I took the liberty to search the Internet for it... Nah, it's nothing really, just a long shot, a crazy idea in my head... I'm sorry to hesitate but if you would be so kind to look it up, there are some "chronic apologizers" out there, not many, I'm afraid, about 360 of them, which is less than adequate for this purpose... No, actually I shouldn't have said it because it focuses on the reaction mainly, rather than the feeling, of course... but, with all due respect, I just thought there's a remote possibility that it might come in handy in some cases. I probably shouldn't mention it at all, it's too far-fetched, it couldn't possibly be of any use... Please disregard it, and again I'm sorry for interrupting, excuse me for being so presumptuous... I'll just go back into my burrow now... I apologize for bothering you... I know that he who excuses himself actually accuses himself but, see, I can't help it... :s Sorry, sorry... In view of my indiscretion, I sincerely hope you would forgive me. Here's a song to express my apologies, or not. ;)

Excuse me Mr. - Ben Harper


----------



## bernardina (Feb 13, 2013)

*Guilt-prone* might be the word you're looking for...

It is a person who feels guilty over things that they maybe shouldn't feel that guilty for.


Feeling guilty? Don't worry, you'll make someone a good friend (and you'll get to work on time) :s


----------



## cougr (Feb 13, 2013)

Also, _guilt-sensitive person_. 

"....Each of us is equipped with a kind of guilt thermostat. For some, the thermostat has a low setting that permits guilt to be switched on easily. These are what I call the Guilt-sensitives.... (Self-Coaching: How to Heal Anxiety and Depression
By Joseph J. Luciani, Ph.D. Ch.17 Self-Coaching for Guilt-Sensitive People, p224)


----------

